# Ferry To Holland 99 Pounds Return



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Take your car to Holland from £99 

Motorhome to 6m long from £119 
Motorhome to 12m long from £139 

RETURN Prices. 

I have done a comparison of the cheapest day sailing for 4 adults. And one for P&O where you have to have accommodation as they are all night sailings. 

Stena £187 
P&O £1,133.50 

Quite a saving! 

Use code B310 for Stena.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Forum full of bugs so have to show you this way


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

P&O


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Direct comparison (dates + Cabins)


----------

